# The Reel Story from Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 31, 2018

*Capt. Chris Martin*
We release many BIGS several 4 to 6 lb. class speckled trout, and caught well over 100 fish all on corky and plastics. Great day in the air boat. Had the pleasure to take Billy Freudensprung, Todd Jones, Kevin Matula and Garrett Wygyrs wade fishing in my new American Airboat Corp. Tuesday. Let's say they took me fishing! I finally scored on a few solid trout while slowly working a corky devil across the bay floor with mix of mud.
Several 4 to 6 pound class trout were released today, along with many fish. 
Best action was fishing from shallow towards deep guts with an array of structure. From mud and grass, shell or mud, and some of the best action was over sand. Go figure! Color really didn't matter for the guys chunking plastic. What seemed to be the group fav was DSL (Down South Lures) fished with 1/4 oz. jig heads.
Fish were found in just about every water column. Early morning to be expected one would find a very soft bite for speckled trout while slowly dredging the jig head across the floor, but allowing jerk action to draw the strike. Later in the afternoon around 2:45 we found fish over sand for some of us, while the others scored with corky devils over soft mud.

*Capt. Kevin Matula*
To say fishing has been tough this past week is an understatement. But I was blessed Sunday as a father and son got some fish to take home. This was their first time catching redfish so it was extra special. It's always fun to have family fishing together and making memories that will last forever.

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys*
Ended duck season with a fun hunt, followed up with some fast redfish action.

*Capt. Todd Jones*
Fun and productive â€œspur of the momentâ€ wading trip Monday. Tuesday was another â€œfor funâ€ scouting trip with four of the Bay Flats guides, including the owner himself. Fun airboat run, scouting for upcoming wade fishing trips with customers. Making the most fun out of what is really just part of our â€œjobâ€! Pretty rough gig!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland*
Took two brothers fishing Friday morning on a half-day trip. It wasnâ€™t fast and furious with the poor weather conditions but we managed a solid box of fish.

*Capt. Doug Russell*
Had a fun morning last Wednesday with a friend I haven't seen in a while. I don't get to wade as much as I used to so we both had a blast.

*Hereâ€™s What One of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_You've got a great group of staff. All were very helpful and made our accommodations very pleasant, and Capt. Jake Wheelis was great! We enjoyed eating, as we stuffed ourselves with the appetizers and the pork chop dinner - it was delicious! The rooms and accommodations were very clean, and were very well managed and kept up. Ya'll have thought of everything. We are definitely coming back and will recommend you to everyone!
- Lorenzo B. 1/30/18_






*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special*
*** We still Have Plenty of Days Available ***

*Available February Dates Include:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27*

*1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies. High 71F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High around 60F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Cloudy with occasional rain showers. High 68F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 72F. Winds NNW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Partly cloudy. High 66F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Southerly winds Thursday will become northeasterly overnight into early Friday morning as a cold front pushes offshore. A few showers are possible near and along the front mainly Friday morning. Moderate to strong northeast flow will occur in the wake of the boundary. Winds will weaken Friday night, with a coastal trough developing late Friday night and early Saturday morning. Lift with the coastal trough and warm front will produce some light rain or showers Saturday, with most of the precipitation moving away from the waters during the afternoon as the boundary moves north. A weak southerly flow is expected Saturday night, before another front moves through the waters on Sunday. A generally moderate offshore flow is expected behind the front on Sunday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 54.0 degrees
Seadrift 57.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 53.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A two-step back in time*

*Customer Feedback*

Jan 30, 2018 by Lorenzo B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
You've got a great group of staff. All were very helpful and made our accommodations very pleasant, and Capt. Jake Wheelis was great! We enjoyed eating, as we stuffed ourselves with the appetizers and the pork chop dinner - it was delicious! The rooms and accommodations were very clean, and were very well managed and kept up. Ya'll have thought of everything. We are definitely coming back and will recommend you to everyone! - Lorenzo B. 1/30/18

Jan 30, 2018 by John R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I had a fantastic time! Your staff was awesome - so friendly and kind. Capt. Kevin Matula was great, and he was able to make a rainy day fun. The girls were so nice and friendly - great service. Would not change a thing. What a beautiful place to relax. Thank you! - John R. 1/30/18

Jan 29, 2018 by Terry C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was an excellent guide for both our duck hunt and fishing trip. He was super flexible for what we wanted to do, and he managed to put us on both ducks and fish in some less than ideal weather. Would highly recommend him to others! Staff and meals were really above expectations. Very well executed! - Terry C. 1/29/18

Jan 29, 2018 by Toby W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff was unbelievably friendly and accommodating. All of our guides were knowledgeable, friendly and seemed to be conscious of everyone having an enjoyable and safe experience. This was especially appreciated given the wide variety of experience levels in our group. Your food, service and facilities is what keeps up returning year after year whether we have successful hunts or not. Kitchen staff is A+++, and your food is phenomenal. Our corporate sponsors were very impressed as opposed to their expectations of a hunting/fishing camp. Great facilities! - Toby W. 1/29/18

Jan 29, 2018 by Jason R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
All of our guides, Capt. Jason Wagenfehr, Capt. Billy Freudensprung, and Capt. Kevin Matula were great. We will be requesting them specifically on future trips. Everyone had a very good time and we will be back! - Jason R. 1/29/18

*Just in from Captain Todd Jones *

Work or play???
For myself, and for all of the other guides, owners, and operational staff at Bay Flats Lodge, they are one in the same because they both are intertwined with fishing a very high quality bay system. Looking from the outside, our â€œjobsâ€ seem like a never ending fun filled vacation. While we always have fun, the work involved before, during, and after a trip definitely fits somewhere in the category of a â€œjobâ€!

With that said, occasionally we get to have a little extra fun while still actually being â€œat workâ€ to some degree. Scouting for fish, for upcoming trips with customers, is vital when it comes to having a productive and successful trip with clients at Bay Flats. This past week, Iâ€™ve been able to do this while pre-fishing for a tournament, fishing the tournament, and â€œfun fishingâ€ with buddies and fellow Bay Flats guides.

With these unusually strong cold fronts this winter along with extended periods of air temps in the 30â€™s, the fish have sought out deeper water in an attempt to stay warm. (and alive) Recently, water temps have started to warm again, the bait fish are returning to the shallows, and the predator fish are following. All of my recent trips have been wading these shallows and deeper ledges, and the fish have cooperated. Weâ€™ve fished a mixture of sand bottom with small grass beds along deeper drop offs, as well as softer mud bottoms with scattered shell.

This is the time of year to get out of the boat, slowly work through an area toward signs of swirls, pushes, and scattering bait, throwing your favorite top water, soft plastic, or suspending bait. It just takes one cast, in the right spot, to bring in that trophy trout or redfish that makes winter time wade fishing special! #bay_flats_lodge #escb #waterloorods


----------

